# Canned ham and brute force!



## MUDFORCE750 (Feb 13, 2011)

Long time member first time post.

Well I took the leap and bought a 2011 can-am Renegade 800 (white). I decided to take the brute out for one last ooo rah before selling and spun a rod bearing. Not sure what to do with the brute now. 

I have insurance on it and could get it fixed and then sell ( wife won't let me keep both)

I could part it out and prob make more then if I was to sell it.

I could try and fix my self but I do not know enought about motors. I tried to take the motor apart according to the service manual, ended up getting the motor pulled, the top end off, then realized I have to press the crank out after I split the case. Before I split the case I stopped.

What do y'all think?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

IF you have time to part it out and are comfortable with getting small sums of money till its all gone then take that route.....saves you from having to pay an insurance deductible and wasting more money.
If you need all the money in one lump sum, then go ahead and get it fixed and sell it.

Thats just my way of thinking. I can hook you up with somebody that can walk you around that motor if you wish to try to do it yourself.


----------



## MUDFORCE750 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you! I have posted an add


----------

